# Used Value of John Deere LTR166



## LTR166 (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone have an idea as to what the value maybe for a three year old John Deere LTR166? Or what would you expect the drop in value as a percentage for any similar lawn tractor?

The tractor look like new and runs excellently. It has about 115 hours on it, and has been regularly serviced.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h2>Welcome aboard LTR166!!!</h2>

I am not a "JDer" personally but we have ton of the green and yella folks here at TF.COM ---- Welcome aboard and have fun! 
Nice tractor there! I know JD unit hold their value quite well! 
Does yours look just like this one?

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/ltr166.jpg></center>

Welcome! 
Andy


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

According to Deere's website, the current model LTR180 lists for $3,979.00 with a slightly larger engine.

LTR180

If memory serves, your model was around $3,500 at the time I was shoping 2 years ago and bought my LT150. In that condition and low hours, I would not be surprised to see my dealer have $3,000 on it. Maybe a little more.

Mark


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Because of the hours I would put it under Good-average condition and it is worth Between $1,710 low to $2,010high for a 2001 JD LT166R according to the 2004 Blue Book.


----------

